# It follows



## Zhen Chan (Mar 29, 2015)

I've never seen a horror movie where I loved everything about it before, even the flaws were endearing


And dear god that score. Dick hardening.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2015)

I liked it.  I also like that Maika Monroe.  She was good in the Guest and was even better in It Follows.  Hope to see more of her in the future.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2015)

I've been excited for this film for awhile now actually.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2015)

Theater is playing it now. Going Tuesday. Looks so damn fun.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I liked it.  I also like that Maika Monroe.  She was good in the Guest and was even better in It Follows.  Hope to see more of her in the future.



I really wanted to see her do good after the Guest

you better be right about this Rukia

I'm holding you accountable


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2015)

The movie could not stand up to its own opening scene and the ending deflated the whole thing to me.

The score is electric however.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd tolerate getting humped to death by a sex demon in the form of an naked old lady to bang that main chick.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2015)

Taleran said:


> The movie could not stand up to its own opening scene and the ending deflated the whole thing to me.
> 
> The score is electric however.



Pretty much agree with this.  The opening scene was great.  Not else in the movie even came close.  That said, I did like the feeling of dread that the movie managed to inject often into scenes.  And the end was a letdown.  Still, I did enjoy the movie quite a bit and it was shot well enough to be a visual treat at times.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> one major aspect of its story bothers me; why are horror movies today still using the element of having adolescents and young adults suffering horrible deaths in relation to engaging in sexual activity? It is now in the 2010's, not the 1960's, 70's, or 80's, and social perceptions are very different, now, so the idea of punishing young adults for sexual promiscuity is an outdated and extremely harsh one by today's standards.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Why is the idea of "death by sex" in horror movies still around?



.

There's a documentary about it:

[YOUTUBE]wYtGdDR_dvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Because America is anti-sex and anti-nudity.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2015)

It was great.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2015)

Only 4 months in, but this is the best film of 2015 so far. Fucking excellent.

While not quite as explosive a debut as Blomkamp's 'District 9', this film still makes David Robert Mitchell a name to watch for. Extremely impressive debut.

Also, was I the only one who laughed hysterically when the dude threw a brick through the window and just dived in head first? I don't know why, but that made me just burst into uncontrollable laughter. I hope that was intentional on the director's part.

Also glad to see Detroit getting some work again. Love that city. It's so photographically perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2015)

I laughed when the friend with glasses got shot in the leg and no one gave a shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh, and while I'm curious to see what other original projects Mitchell plans on developing in the future, I can't help but feel like he would've been the perfect choice for the new version of Stephen King's 'IT.' That film appears to be in good hands already, but I feel this guy's visual and writing sensibilities are tailored for a film like that--or better yet, a franchise like 'Halloween'--or something more esoteric, like 'Carrie.'

This guy just may well be the spiritual successor to John Carpenter. 

We shall see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, this was f@cking awesome. 

I have a question though: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What was Paul's plan at the end? I don't really understand why he thought that would work when bullets on their own failed, so was wondering if I had missed something.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Aug 11, 2015)

This movie was alright. It was a bit slow at times. It could have also been better if not for the extremely stupid ending. I liked the unique story line and the acting from the young cast. Unlike others, I loved the music and it's 80's music feel to it, retro even. 3.5/5


----------

